

Is PostgreSQL dead at Sun? - xenoterracide
http://blogs.sun.com/jkshah/entry/is_postgresql_dead_at_sun

======
davidw
> But as Sun enters it new Fiscal Year FY09, and the clear directions from
> Management has given the right positive goals to the Sun PostgreSQL Team
> which will lead to Positive Growth, Self Sustaining model and help
> contribute to the bottom line of Sun.

If I were being sarcastic, I might say that, translated, that's "yes, it's
dead at Sun".

------
bayareaguy
PostgreSQL isn't going away anytime soon and with the MySQL acquisition Sun is
in an excellent position now to offer the best paid support for both the #1
and #2 open source databases as well as offer some unique product bundles.

However I'm still wondering how they'll ever make back the 500 Million they
spent to get MySQL.

